# New Body from McAllister Racing



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New body release from McAllister Racing-

#244- "Seebring GTP" 1/10th body for 190mm Touring Cars. Comes with paint mask for windows, overspray film and bolt on rear wing.

Please support your local RC dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name.

Thanks, Gary McAllister


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

looks sweet how bout a 1/18th tc style body like your stocker and late models i love those the stocker is awsome on my onroad converted vendetta that i placed 5th in the b main at indy slots 1/18th on road champs i was running down the leader when a front hub broke i would hav bumped in to the a main with a box stock vendetta against a feild of xray m18s just wanted to thank you for the great bodys over the years whats your web address?


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions and support. Click on our name at the right for our website.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

gary, looks awesome as always, has anyone done any testing vs. a DNA or stratus ?


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

In a nuteshell, I don't have any testing data to share. When we release a body it's always an imediate availability situation and we just formed the fist bodies a few days ago. The body has been run with very positive results since. However we do not support a team racer program for a savings that we pass along to our dealers and customers, so any race results from our bodies is pretty much word of mouth.

I think if you are looking for a more "racecar" look than the Sedan bodies, you won't be disapointed with this body. We have been progressively working our way toward the best GTP look for Touring Chassis' with our Flying M GT, Wildcat 3 and now the Sebring GTP. I think this is as close as we can come with the parameters of the Touring Chassis'. 

Thanks

Gary McAllister


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

gee gary, did you run into some trouble using the names of the cars ?? all the bodys are #1, #2, etc, etc. that sucks !! you need to get some closer up pics so its not so hard to tell apart now, some of the cars are hard to make out, the trucks also !!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i could make out the pics just fine as for the numbers thing how bout that a&e b2 b3 b4 t2 t3 t4 and losi xx then xxx that looks like counting also why does everyone rag on each other here we all love this hobby yet noone sapports eachother


----------

